# An all electric motorcycle



## the_imperium (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey there,

I am working on my first all electric build. I need help choosing the right motor. How do I calculate the torque power and all that stuff? Also which motor type should I use? DC or AC or IPM.. As far as I researched on the internet IPM seems to be the right choice. But I am not able to find manufacturers for these motors. What voltage should I run the motor at? A higher voltage means a less amp for the same power,right? Does that mean I get extra miles for the same battery pack? 

How do I calculate the torque,power and other stuff of a motor which should satisfy these :

Weight of the motorcycle: 150-165 Kg (or) 330-363 lb 
Weight with load : 300-320 Kg (or) 660-705 lb
Top Speed : 170 KMPH (or) 105 MPH


Thanks 
Imperium


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Have you read over ?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669&redir_from=668


----------

